# Batmobile Delux Kit update......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

December
No paint mask.....quality control issues
Molded in white


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow why white seems an odd mold color choice? Why do I envision the BatMobile as the Mach5 race car in white. 

- Nathan


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Open up most car model kits today,they are molded in white.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Quality control issues??? Would that mean with the "extras" such as the photo etch parts since the primary parts are already in the kit that is on the shelves now?

Bob K.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its an easy(er) color to work with than black. Most people paint (or should paint) their models anyway.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> Quality control issues??? Would that mean with the "extras" such as the photo etch parts since the primary parts are already in the kit that is on the shelves now?
> 
> Bob K.


No,December.It is entirely different package,two chassies,two different engine choices,two or three different tire choices,over and under rollbars and canopies,and other parts not in the glue kit.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> No,December.


meaning no christmas present this year?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> meaning no christmas present this year?


If you have'nt been good,than no presents for you.......


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

On the upside, white styrene plastic always seems to be far superior in strength and rigidity to black styrene for some reason, and that's what paint is for!!


----------



## noahasarcmi (Sep 20, 2011)

Not to offend you Tim and not knowing you I have this mental picture. You playing smash- up derby with your bat mobile. Like I said just in fun no disrespect to you.

-Nathan


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Update now on the R2 website......


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Molded in white? man it could be molded in neon pink for all I care. I finally will have an honest to goodness styrene 66 Batmobile, and not have to worry about converting an old Futura kit.

Max Bryant


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I thought the recent glue kit...WAS the deluxe model....lol..they are gonna MILK this lonnng dead license for all its worth.!! lol*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *I thought the recent glue kit...WAS the deluxe model....lol..they are gonna MILK this lonnng dead license for all its worth.!! lol*


They supposedly have THREE kits... the snap kit, the glue kit and the deluxe kit.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Sooo...it WILL have the PE? I intend to mask the red stripes anyway.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Hunch said:


> Sooo...it WILL have the PE? I intend to mask the red stripes anyway.


Yes,and they are looking into a domestic supplier for the stripe masks.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

So does this mean that I will "have" to buy the deluxe kit to get the "extras" not included in the glue kit?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The white body kind of makes sense ... Paint it red first, then mask the stripes and paint it black. I don't know if painting red over black would be as easy ...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> So does this mean that I will "have" to buy the deluxe kit to get the "extras" not included in the glue kit?


Yes,it does.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

enterprise_fan said:


> So does this mean that I will "have" to buy the deluxe kit to get the "extras" not included in the glue kit?


well yeah... its not like the extra parts and features are going to be floating around free somewhere. Thats why I am waiting... will buy ONE deluxe kit instead of getting suckered into buying the snap kit that was out first or the basic glue kit that was out second and then having to buy the deluxe kit.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

If your a Batmobile fan,like me,you will get all three.Nobody gets "suckered" into anything.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, it ain't suckering, it's just three levels of kit to cater to different levels of modelers.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

_



I don't know if painting red over black would be as easy ...

Click to expand...

_If the masks are good enough, and they are put on carefully, I bet you could paint a nice white primer on first, then go ahead and do the black. This process worked well with my ironman kit, but with no primer. The candy apple red was clear and laid right down onto the gold. 

I also used the Aztek Dummy masks for my chariot canopy, and I primered it first, as well. 

:wave:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> ...Thats why I am waiting... will buy ONE deluxe kit instead of getting suckered into buying the snap kit that was out first or the basic glue kit that was out second and then having to buy the deluxe kit.


Yeah, I wouldn't use the term "suckered" for what Round 2 is doing with the Batmobile kit. Their not forcing you to buy all three, the choice is yours and they've told us about the 3 levels before the kits came out. The snap/pre-painted version is great for younger modelers or the "young at heart" modeler who doesn't want to mess with painting the stripes and still have a good looking finished kit (I have this kit and it looks real good with only minimal detail painting). The regular glue kit is great for people who want to model the Batmobile the way it is in real life, i.e. converted Lincoln show car. The deluxe is for those who want the ultimate in detail (p.e.) and the ability to model the car with it's fictional atomic turbine engine (I'll probably end up purchasing this version too). In this case, more choices are a good thing for the customer, don't you think?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nah its not such a big deal. Dont read too much into "suckered"... my point is I knew at least two kits were coming out. But before I could buy the glue kit I heard the Deluxe kit was coming out. I don't want three Batmobiles; just one. So I will buy the one with the most bells and whistles. 

Myself though I am not hot about different versions of the same basic kit. Its just an attempt to milk a mold or some common mold parts for more money. Lots of companies do this now so I guess its a modern marketing trend. Dragon certainly does it with their armor kits. I have heard a lot of people say they have passed on the Moebius Dracula kit because they know the deluxe version is coming out in a bit, too.

But like enterprise_fan noted, he bought the glue kit but now may have to pony up for another glue kit...


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> ...Myself though I am not hot about different versions of the same basic kit. Its just an attempt to milk a mold or some common mold parts for more money. Lots of companies do this now so I guess its a modern marketing trend...


I have no problem with that. We are darned lucky to have this model at all! Remember the same scale car was $100+ just a few years ago!

To companies: milk, Milk, MILK! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Nah its not such a big deal. Dont read too much into "suckered"... my point is I knew at least two kits were coming out. But before I could buy the glue kit I heard the Deluxe kit was coming out. I don't want three Batmobiles; just one. So I will buy the one with the most bells and whistles.
> 
> Myself though I am not hot about different versions of the same basic kit. Its just an attempt to milk a mold or some common mold parts for more money. Lots of companies do this now so I guess its a modern marketing trend. Dragon certainly does it with their armor kits. I have heard a lot of people say they have passed on the Moebius Dracula kit because they know the deluxe version is coming out in a bit, too.
> 
> But like enterprise_fan noted, he bought the glue kit but now may have to pony up for another glue kit...





Of course it's an attempt to milk a mold for more money. And that's a good thing. 

Don't forget we should all want these model companies to make as much money as possible. 

The more money these companies make........the more kits we'll get.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Radiodugger said:


> I have no problem with that. We are darned lucky to have this model at all! Remember the same scale car was $100+ just a few years ago!
> 
> To companies: milk, Milk, MILK! :thumbsup:
> 
> Doug




Agreed. None of us should have a problem with companies getting as much milage as they can out of these moulds. 

Milk em till the cows come home...that's what I say!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Its an easy(er) color to work with than black. Most people paint (or should paint) their models anyway.


 Thats a matter of opinion. In some cases I don't feel like painting a model. It looks fine just as is. Painting should be a choice, if you don't want to do it you shouldn't have to and you can still build a nice looking model


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Thats a matter of opinion. In some cases I don't feel like painting a model. It looks fine just as is. Painting should be a choice, if you don't want to do it you shouldn't have to and you can still build a nice looking model


No,It a hobby about building and painting and learning how to get better at a craft.....
If you dont want to do that then just buy the snap together kit and be happy.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

I've been in contact with Jamie for several years now concerning the deluxe version. I have been producing vinly door bats for over 10 years and paint masks can be done too. But, you can get better pinstripes using an elmers brand fabric paint pen.
Bob


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I like the idea of a "deluxe" version and i like the way this kit was put out there. Most of us who it mattered to knew/know that there are 3 versions. If this is a good thing it could work with other kits. 

Most of all I am glad the car finally, finally got made in plastic!

Now where is the prebuilt fuzzy showcar version?


----------

